# really dilated pupils?



## summer rain

While feeding my LO about an hour ago I noticed his pupils were really dilated, even though it was a bright room, I put him under the light and they didn't change, it was really freaking me out. They have settled down a bit now but still don't seem to be changing in response to light as they should. He doesn't seem unwell at all, he has been laughing and playful, he doesn't have a temperature or any rashes or anything...?


----------



## summer rain

Anyone?


----------



## Catters

I'm not sure -- but I didn't want to R&R... My 3 year old had MAJORLY dilated pupils about 3 weeks ago, but then she was NOT well.... she was giggly, happy but had a low-grade temp, runny nose, flushed cheeks and a bit of a croupy cough -- I remember looking at her eyes thinking 'holy hell, she looks high!' ... it was odd. Doctor ho-hum'd and said it was because she was sick.. idk.. it was a bit alarming but went away about 2 days later. :shrug: Sorry I'm no help. :hugs:


----------



## summer rain

Thanks hun; it was just really freaky, he looked really high as well, he had it a bit this morning but his pupils were not as big, but they were still not changing in size. Went to the GPs today but the doctor we usually see wasn't in; and his eyes went back to normal by the time of our appointment, the doctor just looked at him and said he looks fine but I made him do the whole shining that special torch in his eyes and checking his soft spot etc. He is slightly snuffly but aside from that he is totally fine. x


----------



## Catters

Glad to hear he's doing well! :hugs:

Isn't that typical? I can't count how many times I've taken the kids to the doctors only to have the symptom 'magically' disapper.. so annoying! :dohh:

:flower:


----------

